# Obtaining Casual Work or Full Time Employment



## David

Hi everyone.

I have just joined this site as returning to Malaysia next week, having spent a month there already this year, in which I decided to return to seek full time employment and residence, once I have secured a position.

I want to get some casual temporary work immediately and then look for full time permanent work whilst there. 

I am going to Penang first and then onto KL and would be grateful if anyone had some companies or organisations that offer temporary casual work for Expats.

I have a list of Recruitment Agencies I am going to call to arrange interviews with, but any useful advice and information would be truly grateful.

Thanks in advance for anyone who replies to this in order to assist me in my mission 

Many thanks

David


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum, David. I just got back from Penang, but I really don't know much about working there. The expats I met were retirees, not employees. There are some big high teck companies there, like Intel.


----------

